# Thinking of checking out Paint/Arab



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was checking out possible horses to buy and I found this Arab/Paint. He pretty much is just what I'm looking for... except for height. The ad says he's 3 years old and 14.1. Can I expect him to grow at all? My Arab is around that size and I've ridden him comfortably, but always have felt a bit big on him. I'm 5'6" or 5'7" and have fairly long legs.

Video: FOR SALE: Skeeter - YouTube

Pics:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What a cutie pie! If he's only 3 y/o, he has another 3 years to grow. He'll probably make it to 14.3/15 h.

I just hope they're not working him very hard. At 3 y/o, he's still a baby. Most Arabs are lightly started under saddle at 3, but owners generally wait until they're 4 y/o before asking them to do too much.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I just hope they're not working him very hard. At 3 y/o, he's still a baby. Most Arabs are lightly started under saddle at 3, but owners generally wait until they're 4 y/o before asking them to do too much.


That was my concern as well. They said he's mostly paint... but still he's just a baby. I'll definitely get a PPE. 

I think I'm in love with him already. Waiting anxiously for the trainer to email me back and let me know if he's still available...


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> What a cutie pie! If he's only 3 y/o, he has another 3 years to grow. He'll probably make it to 14.3/15 h.


That would probably be just about perfect. I think I like the IDEA of a super tall horse, but when it comes down to it, for ease of mounting and dismounting (on purpose or "accidentally" :lol a shorter horse is just more suited to me.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... With 14'1 at 3 yo he may or may not make other couple inches. My qh was 14' at 2, 14'2-14'3 at 3 and finished at 14'3 (just getting wider since that). However she was quite fast in her development, while it took much longer for my paint to grow and mature (till 5 or so). My guess would be he'll get other couple inches, but you never know.

I also wonder how much riding/training/work he's done and at what age he was started.

Other than that I have to say he's a very cute horse, and I really like his look.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I also wonder how much riding/training/work he's done and at what age he was started.


Heard back, and he's still available.

He started training this spring... 90 days, apparently. The owner decided she wants a bigger horse so she sent him back to the trainer for an additional 30 days at the end of August.

It seems like she's done A LOT with him, which is a concern. She has him doing a sliding stop already... and the other video (FOR SALE: Skeeter warming up - YouTube) states that she was planning on starting him on gaming patters. Eek!!!!

Should this be a huge concern? Would potential problems be picked up on a PPE, or is it likely he could break down later on?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Potential problems should be picked up on a PPE, Nik. 

I don't know how much Arab blood he has but he looks very Arab-y, especially his face and that compact little body.

You're just lucky he's a bay pinto. If he were a black and white, I'd be fighting you for him! :wink:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Potential problems should be picked up on a PPE, Nik.


Okay, great! I've never done a PPE before... but really think it's a good idea. I have two retired horses who probably are going to require more expensive care soon so I don't want any surprises I can possibly prevent. 



> I don't know how much Arab blood he has but he looks very Arab-y, especially his face and that compact little body.


The trainers says 3/4 Paint, 1/4 Arab, but I did notice the "look" was very Arab (which I like!). My SIL's Paint/Arab is TOTALLY different. He looks more Saddlebred like. Probably the "new" Arab rather than the "old" Arab? 



> You're just lucky he's a bay pinto. If he were a black and white, I'd be fighting you for him! :wink:


LOL! I actually prefer the chestnut/bay paints.  I've only ever owned chestnuts and a bay... so it would be exciting to have some color out in the pasture!

The trainer said most of the hard work has been ground work. She said he had 19 hours of groundwork and 35 hours of riding the first time she had, with probably an additional 12 hours of riding since then. So, he's probably more green than the video shows (she did say he sometimes protests - crowhops - when picking up the canter occasionally). I'm not overly concerned with that. I've dealt with that before, and got confirmation from my trainer last night that she definitely thinks I can handle a green horse (though she wouldn't recommend an OTTB at this point for me).

If all goes well, I'm possibly going to look at him Thursday or Friday!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

he is a looker... Good luck with him


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I really like the look of him and his attitude is great. I'd love him
He looks quite mature in his build so I doubt he'll grow much though you can never tell - our gypsy cob was supposed to be 3 when we bought her and she didn't grow any higher but my old mare grew two inches which was a pain as I bought her to do (UK) 15 hand show/working hunter pony classes - just to produce and sell her on so I ended up keeping her for mysel - no regrets
I have to say that he rides big for a 14.1 so should suit you fine - and getting on easily has so many advantages!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree with all of the above. He might add another inch but he'll definitely fill out. Once he is wider he'll take care of your long legs

I'd do a PPE, absolutely.
He looks very sweet and doesn't seem to have been treated rough, but i don't like the shank bit and neck reining at all. He seems to be a horse who learns fast and offers much. Easy to be taken advantage of


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to see him on Thursday. I guess someone's going to be looking at him on Friday, too.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm going to see him on Thursday. I guess someone's going to be looking at him on Friday, too.


Could be true, could be said just to pressure you. 
Look at him, take a knowledgeable friend with you (4 eyes see more than 2), and if you really like him tell them you'll take him provided there are no issues coming up with the PPE.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Could be true, could be said just to pressure you.


I had that thought as well. Well, first I thought, "HEY! Speed Racer said she wasn't going to fight me for him!"  LOL. Then I thought, "Hmm.. slightly odd that the horse has been on the market long enough to drop the price by $400, yet now when I make an appt to come see him, someone else is is interested? 

I guess I need to know how to arrange a PPE. I don't know ANY vets in the area, as I'll be driving 4.5 hours to see this horse. Do I just use their vet? Google ahead of time and find a vet with good recommendations?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't use their vet. At best, it's a conflict of interest for the vet. At worst, they could pass the horse because the seller is their client.

I done told you already, I wants a black & white pinto, not a bay one! :wink:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like there may only be ONE large animal vet within an hour of this place.

Hmm... maybe my vet wants to go on a really, really long road trip?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

http://m.aaep.org/dvm_search.php?page=1


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow Nikelodeon I like him.
IDK if he'll grow or not, did you ask how tall his parents are? That Arab blood makes it tricky without knowing. He looks taller than that already, so here's to hoping! What a sweet acting boy for just a 3 year old!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Get-A-DVM - AAEP


Thanks! The closest one listed is 58.56 miles away... sheesh! And I thought we were far from a vet!



FlyGap said:


> Wow Nikelodeon I like him.
> IDK if he'll grow or not, did you ask how tall his parents are? That Arab blood makes it tricky without knowing. He looks taller than that already, so here's to hoping! What a sweet acting boy for just a 3 year old!


I really like him, too! I figured it's worth the drive to check him out, at least!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

In the middle of nowhere;-)

I'd go and look at him, if you like him, schedule an appointment with the vet. Right then and there. Depending on what price range he's in, you have to decide what you want done.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> In the middle of nowhere;-)
> 
> I'd go and look at him, if you like him, schedule an appointment with the vet. Right then and there. Depending on what price range he's in, you have to decide what you want done.


I am bringing along the numbers of the vets that are within an hour or so. 

I have never done a PPE before (been about 15 years since I bought a horse!). What should I have the vet do? 

The price on him is currently $1400.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmm.....pretty good price.
I'd probably think twice about a PPE.......unless there is an obvious lameness or something superficial I can see and what can't be explained logically. 

I remember when in Germany, a serious seller would offer to pay for the PPE if something was found. Don't know about here but I doubt it.
Not knowing the legal possibilities, I'd say put in contract that that horse is sound, the exact phrasing somebody else could possibly help with, don't sign anything what says "as is".

Not knowing how much you can see and recognize as potential problems........it's up to you......sorry;-)


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, he is certainly very handsome! I just adore bay pintos. 

Let us know how your visit with him goes.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

As they claim there is someone else coming out to see him the day after, ask before you go if you can put a $50 deposit on him if you like him, to hold him for a PPE. 

The vet will know what to do on a PPE, don't worry.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow I would love to have him 
good luck with your choice


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

What are you looking for in a horse?

Do you want a big, fast mover with lots of motion underneath you? Because this guy is it. Just playing the Devil's Advocate. Yes, he's flashy. Yes, he's pretty. But looking at that still photo of him in the canter, it appears as though it'd be quite a rush on his back in that gait.

The first trot pic looks nice. Calm and balanced. The second trot pic looks entirely different. So, ask yourself what YOU want in a horse. If you want a steady mount thats at the same pace today as he was yesterday, and the same day last month even, this guy might not be for you.

It doesn't appear as though he neckreins. Everyone in those photos is direct reining him, save for the picture at the bottom where his trot is gigantic and the girl is holding the flag. It might take a two rein hold to keep him back.

Of course, I could be completely wrong with everything. But those are the cautions (and inconsistancies) I'm getting from the pictures and definitetly something you might want to consider before you get carried away with his purchase.

I hope that your visit goes well and he turns out to be everything you wanted in him, though  He is a very pretty horse.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> What are you looking for in a horse?
> 
> Do you want a big, fast mover with lots of motion underneath you? Because this guy is it. Just playing the Devil's Advocate. Yes, he's flashy. Yes, he's pretty. But looking at that still photo of him in the canter, it appears as though it'd be quite a rush on his back in that gait.
> 
> ...


I agree & watching the video tells the same story. Almost seems they have done alot of galloping around on this horse & is now programmed that way.For a young horse doing alot of get up & go,he could be one that could take a bit to knock down that, to chill, go quiet & relaxed frame:-(.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I watched the video, she is neckreining him, but does grab a hold if him more than once. 
As for being inconsistent, he is a 3 year old. IMO he has all the right in the world to be wobbly. He knows too much anyway....again...IMO
OP has to try him....that's the only way to find out.
if he wasn't so far away I'd snatch him up


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The trainer told me that he definitely needs work with neck reining and at the canter. She said she does start a horse cantering right away or she's found that horses can have issues wanting to pick it up. 

Honestly, though I do like his looks, they were the last thing I paid attention to. I know he's not perfect, but I'm impressed so far, considering he's only three. I don't think she's run him a lot, I just think he's green and just doesn't know he's supposed to go slowly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I just saw the video (skimmed over it when I read the OT and had to go back through it twice to find it hiding!) and I do like him. Honestly, if I were to show pictures of him, I would show pictures of him that represented him as consistantly as he moved in the video. I was pretty thrown off by the pictures.

I do like the video of him, but I have to wonder if she picked up a real call or if that was a staged call so she could show off that he can be ridden effectively while talking on the phone  

I'm excited for you to look at him. Let us know how it goes! And get pictures!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> The trainer told me that he definitely needs work with neck reining and at the canter. She said she does start a horse cantering right away or she's found that horses can have issues wanting to pick it up.
> 
> Honestly, though I do like his looks, they were the last thing I paid attention to. I know he's not perfect, but I'm impressed so far, considering he's only three. I don't think she's run him a lot, I just think he's green and just doesn't know he's supposed to go slowly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Young, green horses have the tendency to go fast when losing balance....keeps them on their feet


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Don't let his height deter you. I did the same thing before I bought my Arab/saddlebred. I thought 14h3 was kind of short and he was the first horse I went to see, I didn't want to make a snap decision and so on...I must have driven everyone completely batty including myself while I was deliberating whether or not to buy him. And, of course the seller told me there was an older man who was interested in him but just for driving. He turned out to be an awesome and versatile horse- I would never have guessed! Best of luck and follow your gut!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My 29 year old Arab is around 14H or shorter. I adored riding him, before he was retired. Plus, he was so athletic I found it comforting that the ground was closer, lol. I always said his favorite gait was sideways!

My QH never did slow down and, honestly, that was fine with me. We never won any Western Pleasure classes at the one local show we attended each year, but we sure had a heckuva lot of fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

He sold this morning. Super bummed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww, sorry Nik. Your horse is out there.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, darn...im sorry:-(


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm probably paranoid, but I find it odd that he was on the market so long but then sold the day before I was supposed to look at him. I'll be watching the forum for someone posting pics advertising him as their new purchase.

I'm just so disappointed. He sounded exactly like what I was looking for and the price was within my (very limited) budget. I've been without a horse I can ride for four years... Way too long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep looking, your horse is out there!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad you're not in my neck of the woods...there's a paint/Arab gelding, tho green, with (older) trailer for 600 on CL today......


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Too bad you're not in my neck of the woods...there's a paint/Arab gelding, tho green, with (older) trailer for 600 on CL today......


Wow I need both!

Going to look at a 12 yo solid paint tomorrow... Owner only wants a couple hundred for him. Of course someone is going to see him a half hour before me... Any bets on whether or not they'll take him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Wow I need both!
> 
> Going to look at a 12 yo solid paint tomorrow... Owner only wants a couple hundred for him. Of course someone is going to see him a half hour before me... Any bets on whether or not they'll take him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If they see him a half hour before you, they should still be around when you walk in :lol: It takes more than a half hour to look at a horse, unless you are just tire-kicking.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Copperhead said:


> If they see him a half hour before you, they should still be around when you walk in :lol: It takes more than a half hour to look at a horse, unless you are just tire-kicking.


I have a feeling the owner will want him to go to the best home, and I can offer that for sure. She was excited that I want to get into dressage because that's what her plan was before she hurt her back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

That almost happened to me and my Cody. I posted on another forum about him and a person on the forum actually called befor I even got to look at him. She was going to drive down that weekend and get him. Lucky for me I got there first. If that happened here I'm sorry and that is very rude IMO .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Critter sitter said:


> That almost happened to me and my Cody. I posted on another forum about him and a person on the forum actually called befor I even got to look at him. She was going to drive down that weekend and get him. Lucky for me I got there first. If that happened here I'm sorry and that is very rude IMO .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I made it really easy, posting the videos and the day I'd be going down there. Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sorry I hope you find the one. Soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd find that rude, too.
For the paint....I'd be going half an hour early....."oh, sorry, I guess I calculated too much get-lost time....."
;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I'd find that rude, too.
> For the paint....I'd be going half an hour early....."oh, sorry, I guess I calculated too much get-lost time....."
> ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol! I just might!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok so... I might've emailed the trainer and told her I'd take him, provided he's sound and sane. I figure at that price, it's worth the gamble. Hopefully they'll just tell the other interested party he's sold.

I'm planning on keeping him at my trainer's for the foreseeable future. Going to do some dressage training with him. Cross your fingers for me... This might work out better than the first choice. Will update tomorrow, and hopefully post pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

DAng.. I was hoping to hear that you were gonna be bringing a boy home!! Well, maybe this one will fit you better..

IMO.. why would the schedule for you to see him.. THEN let someone else come before... YOU called first? right? maybe? so shouldnt the buyers been after you.. that's what I would do if I was selling a horse..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm probably paranoid, but I find it odd that he was on the market so long but then sold the day before I was supposed to look at him. I'll be watching the forum for someone posting pics advertising him as their new purchase.
> 
> I'm just so disappointed. He sounded exactly like what I was looking for and the price was within my (very limited) budget. I've been without a horse I can ride for four years... Way too long.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, don't be disappointed. If he got sold, he wasn't meant for you. :wink: Just keep looking - it'll come when you expect it the least.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

So how did the visit GI with the new horse??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I checked out a 13 year old 16hh solid bay paint. I really liked his look. His owner had been training him with Parelli methods and apparently occasionally has a trainer work with him as well.

IMO the horse is very disrespectful. She tried to show me his gaits using the "circle game" and he pretty much said "F U." Even cow kicked in her direction a few times. 

This is something I could work with but at 13 years old I just expect more. He apparently also doesn't like to canter and crowhops when asked to pick it up. 

Someone else is interested in him and the seller is going to let him go to the highest bidder. 

She won't sell him to me if I keep him at my trainer's because her trainer used to take lessons there (for six years) and says her methods are abusive. I've never seen anything even borderline abusive. It's been my experience that a lot of Parelli people think that any negative consequence for the horse is abuse. IDK. I've only taken one lesson there, so we shall see.

It was an interesting night. Think I'll keep looking... Maybe at a b&w rescue pinto. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's a smart horse. Smarter than the owner;-)

Sometimes I wonder if horses read Parelli books too....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That horses behaviour says everything about PP's methods and the people who use them. They seem to spend endless hours faffing about with all this game playing on the ground instead of just getting on and riding them
You arent allowed to just smack a horse because its being a pain and move on you have to spend two weeks analysing everything and then fully investigate all the findings while the horse sits on the 'naughty step'.
If the horse is what you want tell her you're going to keep it somewhere else - once its yours you can do the hell you like with it


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The problem is, my trainer is my ride. I don't have a horse trailer, so was planning on having her haul the horse for me. I suppose I could find someone else to haul him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> The problem is, my trainer is my ride. I don't have a horse trailer, so was planning on having her haul the horse for me. I suppose I could find someone else to haul him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If you really like this horse then thats what I would do.
It sounds like he needs 'saving' from these people for his own good. Once he's gone I doubt you will ever hear from them again and its none of their business anyway once he's yours.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's the horse:









He was standing on an uphill (I actually think he's built a bit downhill, in my very inexpert opinion).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nik, I think there are enough hurdles in your way with this animal that he's probably not the right horse for you.

Besides, you'll spend more time UNteaching him bad habits than you will teaching him how to respond properly under saddle.

Besides all that, his picture doesn't impress me one little bit.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Nik, I think there are enough hurdles in your way with this animal that he's probably not the right horse for you.
> 
> Besides, you'll spend more time UNteaching him bad habits than you will teaching him how to respond properly under saddle.
> 
> Besides all that, his picture doesn't impress me one little bit.


Yeah, I just didn't get "the feeling" about him. The search continues!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Nik, I think there are enough hurdles in your way with this animal that he's probably not the right horse for you.
> 
> Besides, you'll spend more time UNteaching him bad habits than you will teaching him how to respond properly under saddle.
> 
> Besides all that, his picture doesn't impress me one little bit.


Agree. He looks like he's saying " go ahead, try me, I got some more nasty's up my sleeve"
Btw, like your kitty-avatars;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It is a really bad photo so I'm going to pass on commenting on him
I really do think that you have to have a 'gut feeling' about a horse that tells you that its the one for you - even when sometimes common sense is saying 'run away'
When I was offered an aggressive arabian stallion my sensible thought was ' Oh my God an arab - me? I dont think so' but I went to have a sneaky look at him in the field and it was love at first sight, I had to have him and I was so emotional I cried all the way home!!! he was a huge success (after some very difficult months and my husband thinking I should be certified!!!!)
Keep looking


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Agree. He looks like he's saying " go ahead, try me, I got some more nasty's up my sleeve"


That's exactly the vibe I got from him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse: * Bring it!* I got more where that came from! :twisted:


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Nik - what area of WI are you in (like, give me a large-ish city that you're close to)? I live in Wisconsin and know of a few good horses for sale if you're anywhere near here.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I googled it an you're only a couple of hours from me. How far are you willing to drive?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm up near Superior, WI but am willing to travel for the right horse at the right price. Willing to take on a project but would prefer the horse to at least to have a willing attitude and be fairly young. The problem is that my budget is pretty low... I'd really like to find something under $1000, a bit more if the horse has some training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Most of the horses I'm looking at are at least 3 hours away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay. I can tell you right now, there's a reeeally cute mare at my barn that's for sale right now (I've seen her work, and I'd so buy here if I could afford 2. haha), and I know of a couple of others in the area. I can find out prices on them if you'd like. I live in River Falls.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nik, for $1,000 you should be able to find exactly what you're looking for. It's a buyer's market right now, especially since we're getting ready to head into winter, and people don't want sale horses on their feed bills during the most expensive season.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not too sure about a mare... I have all geldings and am a bit afraid to upset the balance, lol. I could give it a try for the right mare, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't bring a mare on the property. I have a gelding who thinks he's Studly Muffinpants, and will pester the girls until they're in heat. Then he mounts and does the deed. No, he's not a crypt, just a nasty little ******!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Arab gelding was a stallion for 17 years and my QH gelding has a tendency to fall in love with mares and morph from sweet to demon spawn. Of course, the only mare I had with them was a mean, nasty thing I had in for training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

baha. There's a big ol' TB gelding at my barn (my friend's horse actually) and he is thoroughly convinced he is a stud. He chases the mares around all the time. The mare that's for sale is his girlfriend. haha


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have 2 mares that dont know they are mares - kept with geldings no bother, two that you can tell are in season but Ok with it and one thats been on Regu-mate this summer - no geldings here but she was driving the mares and herself mad with her flirty behaviour. I'd think she would be OK kept with nice mannered geldings while she was on this - not rude boys like the one Speed Racer has!!!!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Nik, I'll get a price and more info on that mare for you and you can decide if you want to take a mare on. haha

But look at this guy. I seriously considered him when I was searching. Price reduced! Awesome mustang gelding. New videos!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My QH fell in love with the mare I had in for training and she was in heat the WHOLE time. She kept backing up to him and he had NO idea what to do. We had the vet out for spring coggins, etc. and I made the mistake of catching the QH first. The Arab, who had been kept at bay by the lovestruck QH, moved in and knew EXACTLY what to do. I was pretty red faced as I apologized to the vet for the chaos! LOL!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Nik, I'll get a price and more info on that mare for you and you can decide if you want to take a mare on. haha
> 
> But look at this guy. I seriously considered him when I was searching. Price reduced! Awesome mustang gelding. New videos!


Thanks! Wow, he is pretty!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

What do you guys think of this one? 7 years old:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If im not mistaken, he has a swirl halfway down his neck....call me crazy, but I'd for sure check him out! The Bedouins say horses with this swirl, in both sides if the neck, are definite keepers.
I had 3 of those...all three of them extra special!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> If im not mistaken, he has a swirl halfway down his neck....call me crazy, but I'd for sure check him out! The Bedouins say horses with this swirl, in both sides if the neck, are definite keepers.
> I had 3 of those...all three of them extra special!


I meant the mustang


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You keep going back to the pintos/paints. I'm guessing that's the color pattern you really want,_ if_ you can find a good horse that just happens to be patterned.

He's certainly a sturdy looking animal, but his shoulder's a little straighter than I like. Doesn't mean he's a bad horse, just that his stride will be shorter and not as smooth as a horse with a better shoulder angle.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> You keep going back to the pintos/paints. I'm guessing that's the color pattern you really want,_ if_ you can find a good horse that just happens to be patterned.


I won't lie, it's my dream to own a paint... or perhaps a black or buckskin. I'd love to find an awesome horse that just happens to also be "flashy." However, color is definitely not my top priority. I think it's just that I'm not terribly well versed in proper conformation, so in just going by pictures I pick the horses that look "nice," and those are the flashy ones. 



> He's certainly a sturdy looking animal, but his shoulder's a little straighter than I like. Doesn't mean he's a bad horse, just that his stride will be shorter and not as smooth as a horse with a better shoulder angle.


I'll have to try to get some conformation pics of my QH. He is the roughest horse I've ever ridden. His trot is positively bone jarring! A smooth trot might be nice... 

This particular gelding is supposedly a "Gypsy cross" and the only red flags in the ad are "needs someone who knows what they're doing" and "buddy sour." I haven't heard back as to whether he's available... the price isn't too bad so I might take a look at him, anyway. I just need to organize all these horses I'm interested in and plan a route that takes me to see most of them in one shot. Driving 3-4 hours at a time to see horses really puts a gouge in the pocket book!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

PRETTY!!! love the Paints 

I am going to send you a PM for one that is neare here


----------

